# "I've been hit by a plane"



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Taiwan taxi driver message to base after being hit by crashing plane..

"a model one? ", no, real!

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-31143710

I saw the clip of this yesterday, a lucky escape by the taxi driver & passenger.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes amazing and very lucky. Sadly many died. Wonder what the cause was.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It looked like a total loss of power on take-off causing the plane to stall at too low an altitude to recover. Truly horrifying!

Colin


----------

